# long plants



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

long plants


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

carlos1 said:


> long plants
> [snapback]1104219[/snapback]​


Yes, long plants are good. For cover purposes they are the best protection for your p's!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

carlos if you have nothing valuable to post,then you can simply DON'T POST!









Topic Closed


----------

